# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Borsten voor mannen/vrouwelijke gevoelens

## Alexander

IK zou graag willen weten wat mannen moeten of kunnen doen on vrouwelijke borsten te groeien.

Ik ben al vanaf ik 14 jaar was geinterseerd om volle borsten te groeien, maar weet niet precies how ik het moet doen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Euh, hoe oud ben je nu?

----------


## Alexander

ik ben over 40

----------


## fanthagiro

bespreken met een goede arts?

----------


## Pientje

Om borsten te krijgen zal je hormonen moeten gaan slikken. Die kan je enkel krijgen van aan arts en dan nog alleen als je door een molen van psychologen bent geweest. Wil je graag vrouw worden?
Voeg me gerust toe op msn: [email protected]

----------


## Alexander

Ik heb een helehoop vrouwelijke hormonen geslikt in de laatste 2 maanden, die ik heb gekocht via het internet. En nu will ik weten wat voor een effect het op mij heeft.

Ze zijn zo makkelijk to krijgen.

Ik ben 2 maanden geleden begonnen om borsten te groeien en het gaat goed.

Ik woon samen met mijn vriendin en ik ben vaak gekleed als een vrouw, omdat ik dat heerlijk vind en me goed voelt in vrouwen kleren.

Nu wil ik een stap verder en ook borsten hebben.
Ik wil graag een maat 14C hebben, en dan BH's kopen met haar.

Wat denk jij ervan ?

----------


## Pientje

Ik vraag me allereerst af wat 14C is voor cupmaat.

Dan vraag ik me af waarom je in godsnaam op eigen houtje hormonen gaat slikken. Je kent daarvan ook de bijwerkingen? 

Dan is mijn derde vraag: waarom zou je alleen borsten willen? Ga je dan altijd als vrouw door het leven of enkel als je daar zin in hebt? Je snapt wel dat een baan houden of krijgen zo goed als onmogelijk is op die manier. Een man met borsten, Nederland is tolerant, maar zelfs dit gaat velen te ver denk ik. Sta eens goed stil bij de redenen van je verlangen.
Is het pure geiligheid of vraag je je echt af of je in het goede lijf zit.

Ik vind jouw acties niet verstandig. Het komt op me over dat je dit als spel ziet. Maar misschien zit er veel meer achter......

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik denk dat je inderdaad maar is de 'officiele weg' moet nemen. Psychologen en huisarts erbij betrekken. Wat je hier doet is niet zomaar iets. Hormonen moet je nooit zomaar slikken, dit kan hele heftige bijwerkingen geven, en ik vraag me ook af of je wel goed nagedacht hebt over hoe het zou zijn als je ECHT borsten zou hebben. 14C kan ik ook niet plaatsen als bhmaat...

Dit soort dingen moet je niet alleen doen... haal er mensen bij die ervaring hebben...

----------


## dainese

welke pil was dat wat is de naam er van

----------


## dainese

welke pil was dat en wat is de naam van de pil ik wil die ook wel die pil

----------


## kitt

ik zou ook graag verder leven als vrouw want ik voel mij meer vrouwelijk en ik zou graag hulp bij willen

----------


## Helpme123

Alexander waar heb je die pillen gekocht en hoe heten ze ik wil ze namelijk ook heel graag! Ik wil namelijk ook borsten en heb er lang en goed over nagedacht ik verkleed me ook heel vaak want het voelt gewoon beter dan in mannen kleren dus wil je alsjeblieft de site en de naam van de pillen willen geven

Alvast bedankt,

Ps: je kan mailen naar: [email protected]

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ikzelf heb vergelijkbare, maar niet identieke, behoeften. Ik voel me gelukkig in vrouwenkleren, trek ik ze dagelijks aan als ik weet dat ik niet naar buiten hoef, en raak tamelijk opgewonden van. Vaak eindigt dat ik landurige en heerlijke masturbatiesessies, tot ik klaar kom.
Wat ik niet heb is de behoefte om borsten te hebben of om pillen, hormonen e.d. te slikken om bijv. borsten te krijgen. Ik had misschien graag vrouw willen zijn, maar niemand heeft me om mijn voorkeur gevraagd, dus ben en man en ben er tevreden mee.
Mijn vriendin weet niet dat ik vaak haar kleren aantrek en seksuele fantasieën heb, bijvoorbeeld dat ik lesbisch ben en met haar vrij, of dat ik een hoer ben. Gelukkig voor mij is zij nogal hoerig in bed en draagt zij vaak hoerige kleren aan, overdag als zij bij mij thuis is, en geile lingerie als zij bij mij slaapt. Zij speelt graag hoertje voor mij. Maar ik weet dat zij er niet van houdt als een man vrouwenkleren draagt, dus ik hou het geheim; zij wil dat ik me heel mannelijk en dominant gedrag in bed, en dat doe ik ook.
Zo zie je, het is mogelijk om beide dingen te combineren en naast elkaar te laten bestaan. Maar in jou geval zou ik toch wel met een specialist je zorgen bespreken. Veel geluk en vooral wees gelukkig.

----------


## Apache72

Ik wil als man grotere borsten ik ben daarvoor al bij de huisarts geweest en heb mijn probleem voorgelegd en vroeg of het kon met hormonen of andere medicijnen maar de huisarts zei dat dit niet mogelijk was (wat ik me niet voor kan stellen) 
Wie weet raad en kan me op weg helpen..??

Bedankt Marco

----------


## lovenot

> Ik heb een helehoop vrouwelijke hormonen geslikt in de laatste 2 maanden, die ik heb gekocht via het internet. En nu will ik weten wat voor een effect het op mij heeft.
> 
> Ze zijn zo makkelijk to krijgen.
> 
> Ik ben 2 maanden geleden begonnen om borsten te groeien en het gaat goed.
> 
> Ik woon samen met mijn vriendin en ik ben vaak gekleed als een vrouw, omdat ik dat heerlijk vind en me goed voelt in vrouwen kleren.
> 
> Nu wil ik een stap verder en ook borsten hebben.
> ...


Hallo Alexander,

Ook ik heb de zelfde wensen als jij, graag wil ik van je weten welke pillen slikt jij nu.

----------

